# Bonesaw League



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2022)

Finally golf for “trump style” conservatives! Just show me the money!








						The LIV Golf team names are in and they are the worst things you have ever seen
					

Let's all point and laugh at these LIV Golf team names.



					www.golfdigest.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Finally golf for “trump style” conservatives! Just show me the money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Professional sports...that's an outrage!! $$$$
Transexual men swimming against biological women is an outrage...
What a toad!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2022)

The LIV Golf Tour is so damn gross
					

All of these golfers should be ashamed of themselves.




					ftw.usatoday.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2022)

Gross?
The fact that WNBA players have to play in RUSSIA to earn what they aren't in the USA...

_“The amount of money that athletes can make throughout other parts of the world is incredible and almost a no-brainer depending on how good you are and your overall market appeal.” _









						It's not uncommon for WNBA players like Brittney Griner to compete in Russia. Here's why they do it.
					

NBC News reports that playing in Europe during the offseason gives WNBA players an opportunity to earn four to five times their salaries in the U.S.




					www.cnbc.com
				




When these golfers are held hostage, i'll get concerned...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The LIV Golf Tour is so damn gross
> 
> 
> All of these golfers should be ashamed of themselves.
> ...


By the way Ratty, it appears President Biden will be going to Saudi Arabia to beg for more oil... seemly not giving a flying Rats ass about 'any of the awful human rights violations that have been committed by the Saudi government'.....


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Finally golf for “trump style” conservatives! Just show me the money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a SICK man with a very serious case of TDS, seek counseling
before this SICKNESS transgresses into something more serious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2022)

Lynch: Graeme McDowell’s reputation the latest victim of the Saudi rent-a-stooge scheme
					

McDowell probably didn’t realize that his words were an unwitting explanation of how sportswashing works.




					golfweek.usatoday.com


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lynch: Graeme McDowell’s reputation the latest victim of the Saudi rent-a-stooge scheme
> 
> 
> McDowell probably didn’t realize that his words were an unwitting explanation of how sportswashing works.
> ...


Jealousy interspersed with a serious TDS condition...Whoa.


----------



## N00B (Jun 8, 2022)

Wrong time to mention that the World Cup is Hosted by Qatar?









						2022 World Cup: Sports Fans Gulp Over Host Nation Qatar’s Human Rights Record - Seton Hall University
					

Majority say interest is lessened over FIFA decision to play in Qatar.



					www.shu.edu


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

N00B said:


> Wrong time to mention that the World Cup is Hosted by Qatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qatar is not Saudi Arabia.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

"I.ve said and done a lot of things that I regret" -- Mickelson

Is this a thing he will regret in the future?


----------



## Happened again (Jun 9, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The LIV Golf Tour is so damn gross
> 
> 
> All of these golfers should be ashamed of themselves.
> ...


Yelling at clouds again?


----------



## N00B (Jun 9, 2022)

espola said:


> Qatar is not Saudi Arabia.


Fairly sure the outrage for both is over human rights.  I understand geography, do you understand the issue?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 9, 2022)

Happened again said:


> Yelling at clouds again?


Why would they be ashamed? 

Every other major corporation in the world works with them. Every government in the world works with these countries. 

So lets not be selective with criticism.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

N00B said:


> Fairly sure the outrage for both is over human rights.  I understand geography, do you understand the issue?


I'm still amazed that despite the exposure of the corruption in the FIFA vote for the 2022 WC that it is still going to be held there.  Blatter and several key Executive Committee members were kicked out, but the decision stands anyway.


----------



## Happened again (Jun 9, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> Why would they be ashamed?
> 
> Every other major corporation in the world works with them. Every government in the world works with these countries.
> 
> So lets not be selective with criticism.


??


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 9, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> Why would they be ashamed?
> 
> Every other major corporation in the world works with them. Every government in the world works with these countries.
> 
> So lets not be selective with criticism.


yeah , MBS has their hands in all kinds of stuff



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/05/18/saudi-arabias-disaster-capitalism-comes-hollywood/


----------



## watfly (Jun 9, 2022)

espola said:


> I'm still amazed that despite the exposure of the corruption in the FIFA vote for the 2022 WC that it is still going to be held there.  Blatter and several key Executive Committee members were kicked out, but the decision stands anyway.


Not to mention the heat.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

Greg Norman claimed he didn't know Alan Shipnuck was kicked out of the press conference. Image: Twitter
Greg Norman appears to have been caught in a huge lie after a prominent journalist was removed from a press conference at the *inaugural LIV golf event on Thursday*.
*Norman's controversial LIV Invitational series* officially got underway at the Centurion Club in London, with a number of the biggest names in world golf taking part after defecting from the PGA Tour.
*'NEED MORE TIME': **Golf fans saddened by Tiger Woods announcement*
*SPEAKING OUT:** Phil Mickelson breaks silence on Saudi Arabia furore*
The *much-maligned series is funded by Saudi Arabia* and is using a reported $3 billion war chest to lure players away from the PGA Tour.
The LIV series is the most lucrative event in golf history, but has attracted criticism due to its ties to the Saudi regime.









And there was further controversy during the opening round at St Albans on Thursday when journalist and biographer Alan Shipnuck claimed he was removed from Phil Mickelson's press conference by security.
Video has been circulating on social media of the security guards asking Shipnuck to leave.
“Well, a couple of neckless security dudes just physically removed me from Phil Mickelson’s press conference, saying they were acting on orders from their boss, whom they refused to name. (Greg Norman? MBS? Al Capone?) Never a dull moment up in here,” Shipnuck tweeted.

The journalist also posted a screenshot of a text message exchange he had with Norman in which he asked the Aussie legend if he was aware he “got muscled” out of the press conference.
Norman responded: “Did not hear. Thanks for letting me know.”
However Norman has seemingly been caught in a lie after a photo emerged of Norman looking straight at the exchange between Shipnuck and security guards.

"You cannot make this shit up!" he tweeted.
"I texted Greg Norman before someone sent me this video - I had no idea he was lurking behind me."

*Shipnuck shot to prominence in February* when he published Mickelson's infamous remarks about the Saudi regime.
“They’re scary motherf***ers to get involved with,” Mickelson told Shipnuck.
“We know they killed (Washington Post reporter Jamal) Khashoggi and have a horrible record on human rights. They execute people over there for being gay.
"Knowing all of this, why would I even consider it? Because this is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to reshape how the PGA Tour operates.”









						Damning photo of Greg Norman emerges amid LIV golf furore
					

Greg Norman has seemingly been caught in a massive lie at the inaugural LIV golf event. Read all the details here.




					au.sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2022)

Good read Let’s Go Brandel!








						Schupak: Brandel Chamblee isn't pulling punches when it comes to LIV Golf, Phil Mickelson or sportswashing
					

The Golf Channel broadcaster is not afraid to speak his mind on Phil Mickelson, Bryson DeChambeau or the Saudi-backed golf series.




					golfweek.usatoday.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2022)

By Josh Wingrove and Jordan Fabian
June 13, 2022, 8:18 PM PDT

President Joe Biden will travel to Saudi Arabia next month and is set to meet the country’s de facto ruler, Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Salman, according to a report by NBC.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2022-06-14/biden-to-visit-saudi-arabia-and-meet-crown-prince-nbc-reports


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2022)

Group of 9/11 family members thank PGA Tour players for not taking Saudi Arabia-backed LIV Golf’s ‘blood money’
					

“Some of your fellow PGA Tour members have traded their dreams of earned success for easy money—indeed, blood money.”




					golfweek.usatoday.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2022)

espola said:


> Group of 9/11 family members thank PGA Tour players for not taking Saudi Arabia-backed LIV Golf’s ‘blood money’
> 
> 
> “Some of your fellow PGA Tour members have traded their dreams of earned success for easy money—indeed, blood money.”
> ...


There are some of us that still strive for a better world.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are some of us that still strive for a better world.


You must be outraged that President Biden has forgotten that he said he would treat Saudi Arabia “like the pariah they are” because of that country’s human rights issues...and he's gonna go and beg for oil...


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You must be outraged that President Biden has forgotten that he said he would treat Saudi Arabia “like the pariah they are” because of that country’s human rights issues...and he's gonna go and beg for oil...


Just more evidence that we need to work ourselves out of our dependence on Big Oil.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

espola said:


> Just more evidence that we need to work ourselves out of our dependence on Big Oil.


We need to pump more of our oil...not beg Saudi Arabia or Venezuela for theirs....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2022)

Not LIV but I am certainly not displeased watching butthead Scott Piercy self destruct while good guy Tony Finau takes the lead.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2022)

It is no surprise that t is playing in the LIV pro-am day.  I wonder if anyone is going to enforce the rules on him when he tries his usual cheats.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2022)

espola said:


> It is no surprise that t is playing in the LIV pro-am day.  I wonder if anyone is going to enforce the rules on him when he tries his usual cheats.


His course isn’t it? There are no rules in the bonesaw league.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2022)

LIV Golf Tournament at Trump Club Sees Thin Crowds, $1 Tickets: Reports
					

The Wall Street Journal reported that the crowd at the Bedminster, New Jersey, event "wasn't exactly supercharged."




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2022)

Redirect Notice
		



the leaders/faces of the Republican Party


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which one of those are in a leadership position in the Republican Party ?


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> which one of those are in a leadership position in the Republican Party ?


The fat man.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 4, 2022)

espola said:


> The fat man.



he looks like he may have lost a little weight, maybe carnivore diet ?


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> he looks like he may have lost a little weight, maybe carnivore diet ?


He's trying to make his "official" weight of 239.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2022)

espola said:


> He's trying to make his "official" weight of 239.


Instead of the reality of 280+?


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Instead of the reality of 280+?


You should " talk "....
You're pushing 265 - 270


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2022)

espola said:


> He's trying to make his "official" weight of 239.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 5, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14498


You should talk, you're probably up there with Rat Boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Brav520 (Aug 31, 2022)

Didn’t PGA announce a bunch of changes that mirror what LIV golf is doing to keep players 

Cam Smith is another big loss for PGA

PGA can’t keep losing all the guys who bring eyeballs to their events , especially since Tiger is essentially retired


----------

